# [Guide][List] Best Free Apps For Your Device



## N00B_IN_N33D

This is an extension to the other thread [Guide]
 Best Free & Paid Apps For Your Rooted Device

. This thread is strictly for apps that *don't* require root access and are *free*. I would love to hear all about the nifty apps you've found and I'm sure other will too. Any apps that I find to be exceedingly helpful tools will be listed below. So go ahead, post a reply with your favorite free android app (that doesn't require root)!

⇜*FR33 APP$*⇝​
*1). JuiceDefender ***Plus version available** **Ultimate version available**
Overveiw:
JuiceDefender is a powerful yet easy to use power manager app specifically designed to extend the battery life of your Android device. Packed with smart functions, it automatically and transparently manages the most battery draining components, like 3G/4G connectivity and WiFi.

*2). Dolphin Browser HD *
Overveiw:
Dolphin Browser is the world's first Gesture, Sonar and Add-on enabled mobile web browser on Android. A great alternative to the stock browser.

*3). Assistant*
Overveiw:
Speaktoit Assistant is a virtual buddy for your Android device that uses natural language technology to answer questions, find information, launch apps and connect you with various web services, such as Google, Facebook, Twitter, Foursquare, Evernote, and many others. Compare to Apple Siri, Nuance, Dragon Go, Vlingo, Evi, Voice Actions, Voice Search, Wolfram Alpha, Iris, IBM Watson and other voice control applications.

*4). Notification Toggle*
Overveiw:
Turn on WiFi, Bluetooth, Flashlight and much more from your notification bar!
Notification Toggle creates notifications in the Android status bar to let you quickly switch WiFi, Bluetooth, Silent mode, Screen rotation and Flight mode on and off or to adjust the screen brigthness (and many more...)

*5). SMS Backup & Restore ***Pro version available**
Overveiw:
A simple App to Backup and Restore SMS Messages. This is a very useful tool! MMS not supported yet.

*6). QuickPic*
Overveiw:
Quicker and clearer view your photos! One of the best picture viewer/browser/gallery's available! A great alternative to the stock gallery.

*POST A REPLY WITH ANY APPS YOU FEEL BELONG IN THIS LIST!*​


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

Reserved Post.


----------



## yosup

Some freebie (non-root) apps to consider:

CPU Spy (storm717)
* Tracks amount of time CPU spends in each frequency state.
* Handy esp. to find out whether the phone is going into deep sleep.

Android System Info (ElectricSheep)
* Great information resource about your phone.
* Handy widget.
* Note the permissions before installing though (ie. not for everyone).

MX Player (MX Technologies)
* The best free player I've used.
* Slide finger on screen to control brightness, volume, seek, etc.
* Plays a ton of movie formats, and subtitles work well.

D7 Google Reader (RSS | News) (DroidLab7)
* The fastest Google Reader app I've used.
* Can use with multiple accounts (ie. toggle button on main screen).
* Data / WiFi required - ie. not the best if you're looking for offline reading.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D

yosup said:


> Some freebie (non-root) apps to consider:
> 
> CPU Spy (storm717)
> * Tracks amount of time CPU spends in each frequency state.
> * Handy esp. to find out whether the phone is going into deep sleep.
> 
> Android System Info (ElectricSheep)
> * Great information resource about your phone.
> * Handy widget.
> * Note the permissions before installing though (ie. not for everyone).
> 
> MX Player (MX Technologies)
> * The best free player I've used.
> * Slide finger on screen to control brightness, volume, seek, etc.
> * Plays a ton of movie formats and subtitles work well.
> 
> D7 Google Reader (RSS | News) (DroidLab7)
> * The fastest Google Reader app I've used.
> * Can use with multiple accounts (ie. toggle button on main screen).
> * Data / WiFi required - ie. not the best if you're looking for offline reading.


Thanks yosup!

Looking forward to some more suggestions.


----------



## eddychecker

Hey Noob,
I've had some good luck with these:

*FB Reader *it's an epub file reader that works well.

*Allsport GPS free *It's an outdoor activity tracking program much like Google's My Tracks, but uses much less battery and the files are exportable to *Google Earth *another cool free app. I use Allsport to track my route when dirt biking on trails and enduros. There is also a pro version (paid of course) that has additional features.

*Real Calc *It is the best free calculator for Android (IMHO)

*Trapster *It's a early warning system for speed traps. It is information gathered by users (like me) who input in real time where they see officers in speed traps.

Here is a *link* to my latest trip with Allsport GPS.


----------



## BarryHalls

did you try to drive around and make your trip look like a monster or did it just happen that way? LOL


----------

